# Please sign my petition to get this movie released on Blu-ray



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I created a petition to get warner brothers to release the directors cut of the lawnmower man on Blu ray in the united states.

https://www.change.org/p/warner-brothers-we-want-the-directors-cut-of-lawnmower-man-on-dvd-and-blu-ray-in-the-united-states


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

You know, I'd love to see that film on blu-ray, but I just don't think that's what they had in mind when they launched change.org. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I think you would have a better chance with a streaming company as disc media is on the decline and I can't see this getting lots of sales.


----------

